# Found Dogs - Options?



## Arjen'sHuman (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, I am the owner of a healthy and happy Mal name Arjen (along with his happy and healthy brother and sister who are traditional family "pet" breeds - a lab and a ridgeback mix). I originally took on Arjen when he was a stray and his breed was very difficult, even for an experienced dog owner. I never gave up and we have progressed to where we are today.

Two strays showed up earlier this week. An intact male GSD and (I assume) unaltered female Malinois. They could probably make good family pets for the right family, however the chances of that family finding them at the pound are slim to none. As such, I'd like to hold on to them and foster until I can search for their owners or the RIGHT family which understands a dog with their drive.

The bitch just started swelling this morning and I am finding myself at a crossroads with a decision to make and I'd like the opinions of everyone in the group since I never knew what I was doing with Arjen - just made choices along the way. Some were right, some were wrong, and I sure wish I would have asked people experienced with the breed.

1. I can relinquish to the shelter with an approximately 50% euth rate, upping their chance of the previous owner finding them as well as getting put down or adopted by people that think they are "cute" but are not prepared for them.

2. Foster them myself and get an emergency spay for her, keeping the bonded pair together while I socialize and train them. My plan would be to keep the male intact unless I absolutely cannot.

3. Foster them but keep them seperated while she is in heat. They recently showed up and I am not sure if this would cause them to "shut down" because they are so closely bonded.

If it matters I think they were dumped. These two did not want to leave my lawn when I found them and keep wanting to sit in the same spot when we go out for walks - wimpering when I make them leave. If this is the case I know my chance of finding owners is nil but their chances of having "separation issues" is high. That's one of the reasons I wanted to post here for more experienced handlers to comment.

All in all, I just want to do right by these two and will do anything in my power to do so - whatever it may be. Are there other options I may not be considering? Local GSD rescues cannot help them right now - individually or together. I called every one I could find in 4 surrounding counties.

Thanks in advance


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm happy they found someone that cares i wouldn't take them to the shelter, that I know for sure. These guys don't do well in shelter situations and it can be a death sentence. I'm not sure if I would spay or neuter either at this time, that might be a legal issue down the road if the owner shows up. I would check the local laws and follow them. That might include an ad in the paper, fliers, reporting to police and local animal control. Some areas have it set up that whether they are in the shelter or not there is a 3-5 day hold and then the owner doesn't have ownership rights. I found my youngest on the side of the road, I am sure he was dumped too. Good luck and keep us updated!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Have you put a found ad in the paper? 

Have you contacted your local shelter to tell them you found the two dogs and ask if anyone has called?

Have you checked with local veterinarians to see if they have been contacted about lost dogs?

I would not spay the bitch. I would keep them apart while she is in heat, but I would do everything in power to find the owner. And, I would contact rescues and let them know you will foster until a home is found for them (if you can).


----------



## Arjen'sHuman (Sep 12, 2015)

selzer said:


> Have you put a found ad in the paper?
> 
> Have you contacted your local shelter to tell them you found the two dogs and ask if anyone has called?
> 
> ...


All of the above. I've also posted flyers, ads online (individually and together just in case they met on the streets), filed found reports with all shelters within 50 miles and reached out to the K-9 trainers and boarding facilities in the area which accept intact dogs. Unfortunately no one has turned up for them yet.

I told the rescues I was able to foster them myself AND sponsor them financially. No luck, but if anyone knows any in So Cal which I may have missed I would love to try more. I think their chances of finding a family are much better if they can go to adoption events. My goal is to foster them myself unless a great foster situation comes up - I'm in the process of feelig comfortable they are healthy, shots have kicked in, and acclimated into my pack since I know I will likely be the one fostering them.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Westside, Coastal, Burbank, SoCal... so I believe you've contacted the appropriate 4 in your immediate area, there is also OC and Second Chance (central Ca).

the issue with rescue collaboration is that the dogs must be altered, even if their only association is a courtesy listing on their website.

I've had personal experience and success with Westside. I requested a courtesy listing and use of their application in exchange that I'd donate the collected adoption fee to them. The adopter I ended up selecting was a previous adopters of theirs and I believe they either referred her to me or at least "co signed" as far as her suitability. they also offered to perform a home visit by one of their volunteers since she lived a few hours out from me. anyway.... I say all that to say they were very supportive and accommodating. but again, the pup was already spayed, chipped and vax'd, therefore in line with their policies.

as far as continuing to foster.... if you have the means to do so I would seperate and not worry about the low possibility of shut down.

also, for the Mal, please contact the woof project... they cover CA, OR and WA

best of luck!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would not turn them into the shelter if you can afford to foster them. Please contact Woof Project for the mal -- they might even take have a foster home for her? And I would definitely separate them so that she does not get pregnant!!!!!!!!

West Coast Malinois Rescue & Adoption, Adopt a Belgian Malinois


----------



## Arjen'sHuman (Sep 12, 2015)

BowWowMeow said:


> I would not turn them into the shelter if you can afford to foster them. Please contact Woof Project for the mal -- they might even take have a foster home for her? And I would definitely separate them so that she does not get pregnant!!!


Thank you, I will contact them tonight. Looking at their website I really like what they stand for. Hopefully they can help the girl find a good family.

Also, don't worry - I am not going to let her get pregnant. She is either getting spayed or will be kenneled seperately from him for the next few weeks. I'm a little worried about this alternative because "what if she was in heat 5 days ago" and they already mated before showing up... But the first signs I saw of it are today and I immediately separated them at opposite ends of the house with two locked doors between them. The "birth control" aspect is one thing I am still actively researching. If there is ANY chance she could be pregnant now from previously pairing she will be getting an emergency spay with no other alternative. I can't handle puppies on top of all this.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

estrus is not until the second week so although some dogs are non textbook it's unlikely that they've bred if the swelling just started in the last day or so. anatomy wise it's also difficult for a male to "fit" before this time let alone her even being receptive to his advances.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Don't borrow trouble. "there's always a chance" of just about anything. Let her be and assume not pregnant. And expect the intact males in your house to cause you much headache for these three weeks.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

OP, check the legal requirements in your county before making any move with these dogs. The legal hold period for an animal control facility is sometimes much shorter than the legal hold period for a private individual. Here in my county the shelter has to hold for seven days before anything can be done with a found animal (made available for adoption, altered in any way, etc.), while a private individual has to have "care and control" of the found animal for thirty consecutive days before ownership can transfer to them.

In other words, you wouldn't be able to legally send to a rescue, spay or adopt out before those thirty days have elapsed. Check your local jurisdiction before you do anything. Research and then double check. Don't rely on the counter help at the local shelter to have the correct answer. And remember, the requirements can be very different from one city to another and from one county to another.

Good luck helping these two dogs. They are lucky you found them.
Sheilah


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

When I found a gsd I took her the a vet and had her scanned for a microchip. She had one. The previous owners were very clear they did not want her. I did not take her to the pound. I found a home for her. She was not to good around my teo dogs back then. She went to a home where she is the only dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

trcy said:


> When I found a gsd I took her the a vet and had her scanned for a microchip. She had one. The previous owners were very clear they did not want her. I did not take her to the pound. I found a home for her. She was not to good around my teo dogs back then. She went to a home where she is the only dog.



This is why I think that chips should be part of the licensing procedure. People shouldn't dump their dogs and get off. Rehoming a dog is fine. Taking a dog to a shelter for a nominal fee, ok. We don't like it, but ok. But dropping them in woods or a few hundred miles away should be some form of misdemeanor with a healthy fine and possibly the inability to purchase a new license for a new dog for a number of years. 

If your dog gets loose and is picked up by whatever form of animal control = fine; second offense = 2 x Fine, third offense = 10 x fine.

The reason we have an over population of dogs in shelters is because people are irresponsible. We need to do something to irresponsible owners to make them care about their pocketbooks if nothing else. 

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

selzer said:


> This is why I think that chips should be part of the licensing procedure. People shouldn't dump their dogs and get off. Rehoming a dog is fine. Taking a dog to a shelter for a nominal fee, ok. We don't like it, but ok. But dropping them in woods or a few hundred miles away should be some form of misdemeanor with a healthy fine and possibly the inability to purchase a new license for a new dog for a number of years.
> 
> If your dog gets loose and is picked up by whatever form of animal control = fine; second offense = 2 x Fine, third offense = 10 x fine.
> 
> ...


 Agreed!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> This is why I think that chips should be part of the licensing procedure. People shouldn't dump their dogs and get off. Rehoming a dog is fine. Taking a dog to a shelter for a nominal fee, ok. We don't like it, but ok. But dropping them in woods or a few hundred miles away should be some form of misdemeanor with a healthy fine and possibly the inability to purchase a new license for a new dog for a number of years.
> 
> If your dog gets loose and is picked up by whatever form of animal control = fine; second offense = 2 x Fine, third offense = 10 x fine.
> 
> ...



It's the truth. The people down the road have a beautiful lab that always gets out. They used to live in my house and they refuse to change the dogs registration, so I get the police knocking and letters in the mail. The county would be rich if they implemented a larger find each time. The last time(about a month ago) the pice came because they found the dog and rushed him to the vet. He was running around in 110 degree weather and very dehydrated.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There should be a Lost Pets of [city] Facebook page that they can be posted to--those pages can be incredibly effective. Call the city and county animal control shelters to find out if you can list the dogs (with photos) as "found" without turning them in -- some cities have shelters that maintain boards or binders of found dogs that owners can leaf through, instead of using a cage space for a dog that's otherwise safely fostered.

Don't give up on posting neighborhood flyers, and even Craigslist as possible ways of finding an owner too. When I lived in the Los Angeles area years ago, I once ended up with a GSD found running down Sunset Blvd in Silverlake during rush hour. A friend loaded the dog into her car to get it out of traffic, then dropped it at my house since she lived in an apt. The dog had no tags or chip, but it was a gorgeous dog. I thought the chances of finding that dog's owner in a city of 9.5 million was pretty slim...but we did. The dog's owner had posted a "lost" ad on Craigslist that matched, we called and asked several very specific questions about weird quirks this dog had that were not "normal dog" stuff, and she knew them all. The dog also told us when he heard her car engine pull up that it was "mom." It was pretty awesome to see the tearful reunion, and the dog go crazy with happiness. 

Some rescues don't help good samaritans with "found" dogs because someone may be out looking for the dog--and sue the rescue if it rehomes a dog that didn't go through proper channels to be "findable" (the week at animal control, newspaper ads, etc.). I know of it happening to one large, well known rescue in my state that tried to help out a "finder" of a dog, and it completely changed how a lot of rescues view "found dogs" (not touching them unless they sit in animal control for a week and are unclaimed in the statutory period).


----------



## Arjen'sHuman (Sep 12, 2015)

All of those have been done since I found them. Their statutory holding period is almost up (3 days left) for a private finder/foster... I seem to end up with a lot of strays showing up here so am very familiar with the local regulations. 

Sorry I haven't updated in a week - it's been busy over here. No foster or rescue orgs have totally panned out (one said they wanted to continue to keep an eye on them) but I have some people interested in the GSD boy when his holding period is up. Ironically, they plan on getting him fixed... So I guess I could have fixed him after all. Hopefully they work out since they are a great family and looking for a family dog - he's super playful and would have a blast with a good family. The gal's brother is a K9 trainer and they are very familiar with the breed which is a huge relief as well.

If so, I am inclined to keep the girl here and get her spayed. I have found some people that want to adopt her and obviously want to breed her, but an all black Mal (probably mixed with Dutch Shepherd somewhere) clearly isn't a good breeding line and that seems really irresponsible to me. My younger boy (also a Mal) is in love with her and their energy levels are similar, so it's been a sort of "break" for my 10 and 15 year old seniors. If the boy gets adopted it would also make it a lot less stressful to keep her here indefinitely and I would then be back at a legal number of dogs for my area. 

Thanks again for all of your help... I'll continue to keep you guys posted!



Magwart said:


> There should be a Lost Pets of [city] Facebook page that they can be posted to--those pages can be incredibly effective. Call the city and county animal control shelters to find out if you can list the dogs (with photos) as "found" without turning them in -- some cities have shelters that maintain boards or binders of found dogs that owners can leaf through, instead of using a cage space for a dog that's otherwise safely fostered.
> 
> Don't give up on posting neighborhood flyers, and even Craigslist as possible ways of finding an owner too. When I lived in the Los Angeles area years ago, I once ended up with a GSD found running down Sunset Blvd in Silverlake during rush hour. A friend loaded the dog into her car to get it out of traffic, then dropped it at my house since she lived in an apt. The dog had no tags or chip, but it was a gorgeous dog. I thought the chances of finding that dog's owner in a city of 9.5 million was pretty slim...but we did. The dog's owner had posted a "lost" ad on Craigslist that matched, we called and asked several very specific questions about weird quirks this dog had that were not "normal dog" stuff, and she knew them all. The dog also told us when he heard her car engine pull up that it was "mom." It was pretty awesome to see the tearful reunion, and the dog go crazy with happiness.
> 
> Some rescues don't help good samaritans with "found" dogs because someone may be out looking for the dog--and sue the rescue if it rehomes a dog that didn't go through proper channels to be "findable" (the week at animal control, newspaper ads, etc.). I know of it happening to one large, well known rescue in my state that tried to help out a "finder" of a dog, and it completely changed how a lot of rescues view "found dogs" (not touching them unless they sit in animal control for a week and are unclaimed in the statutory period).


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Please don't place intact animals! People lie and lie and lie about "planning" to spay/neuter -- then they breed them and make more unwanted, unpapered BYB pets.

It's much better to find a low-cost spay/neuter clinic, pay to get it done, get shots updated along with a microchip at the same time, and then charge a rehoming fee to cover all that. It can often be done at a low-cost clinic for about $100.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I agree wholeheartedly with Magwart. The rescue bitch I have now was "rescued" by the person I got her from. She seeks out pregnant or unaltered dogs to use in her piss poor "breeding program." She will breed rescues, strays, anything that looks to be a full bred GSD, and lies about their lines to people who have no knowledge of what true breeding entails. She claims to care about the breed and breeds for her love of GSD's, and has a lot of people duped into believing her insane lies.

There are plenty of people out there with little to no scruples or morals, and would breed an unknown dog in a heartbeat. Sad, but the truth.


----------



## Arjen'sHuman (Sep 12, 2015)

jschrest said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with Magwart. The rescue bitch I have now was "rescued" by the person I got her from. She seeks out pregnant or unaltered dogs to use in her piss poor "breeding program." She will breed rescues, strays, anything that looks to be a full bred GSD, and lies about their lines to people who have no knowledge of what true breeding entails. She claims to care about the breed and breeds for her love of GSD's, and has a lot of people duped into believing her insane lies.
> 
> There are plenty of people out there with little to no scruples or morals, and would breed an unknown dog in a heartbeat. Sad, but the truth.


I would never allow them to go to an irresponsible breeder, way too attached to these kids to do that to them. The reason for wanting to keep the boy intact for his new family to decide is that I had been networking him with some local Sch hobbyists where my Mal trained. They will sometimes prefer an intact male to a neutered one. I have zero qualms with people having intact dogs as long as they train them and keep them safe. If keeping him intact increases his chance of finding a great owner I am all for it.


----------



## Arjen'sHuman (Sep 12, 2015)

One last update. Their new families have been found. The girl was rehomed today and the boy goes to his Tuesday (both fixed). I'm a little sad (well, a lot) but keeping them here is not realistic. I've offered dog-sitting if they ever need it since I really am going to miss them.

Sorry, very sad but happy day for me. Doing the right thing for the dogs has me very upset myself since it's a sad reminder that I can't be superwoman.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

This was an extremely nice thing you did! Congratulations! Deb


----------

